# Evolution of Television 1920-2020



## hollydolly (Apr 6, 2021)

Fascinating look at 100 years of Television. Can you remember your first tv from these shown in the video...


----------



## moviequeen1 (Apr 6, 2021)

Hi Hollydolly,thanks for this very interesting video
I can remember our family having a Black&White RCA Victor TV in the early 60's,then we got the Maganovox Color TV.
The 1st TV I owned was  '70's Philco with the rabbit ears,then I bought a Pansonic TV in the 80's
The one I've had for about 10 yrs Phillips 19 inch LCD TV


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 6, 2021)

This is very similar if not the same one that we had at home in the late 60's.. through the mid 70's when I left home for good..









This is like the one we had through the 80'smaybe into the 90's..


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 6, 2021)

Our first television was similar to this one.





I remember that the staff of the television station in those days doubled as onscreen personalities.

They hosted movies, children's programming, newscasts, etc...


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 6, 2021)

In the  naughties we had the standard silver CRT.... 

found the photo...this is our actual CRT  TV in our TV room back around 2001






...and since then we have a 47 inch Flat screen LED...


----------



## SetWave (Apr 6, 2021)

We got our first tv shortly after coming back from Guam when I was a little guy. I remember watching Howdy Doody with my grandfather.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 6, 2021)

Our first tv was a 19 inch RCA blond, medal cabinet set. Similar to photo. Early 50s.


----------



## Llynn (Apr 6, 2021)

What I remember wasn't so much the actual tv but rather the delivery. I think it was 1953 when a big truck pulled up in the driveway with two men and our black tin box RCA 21 inch TV.  They had driven for over an hour to get to our house in the first place. These men assembled the antenna and spent hours moving it all around the yard to get the best picture. Then they drilled a hole in the wall and installed the twinlead wire. Finally they carried the TV (it was heavy) into the house and set it up.

All of this must have taken the better part of five hours to accomplish. Today you can't even get someone to carry your new TV out to your car.


----------



## hawkdon (Apr 6, 2021)

Remember we got ours when I was a kid, when my brother in the Navy came home, drove to Indianapolis and bought a 
Hallicrafters TV set, about a 12 inch screen or so...he bought 
brand because he used their brand of electronics equip in
the Navy at the time...this would have been about '51 or so    ....


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 6, 2021)

I don't know what year it was but my folks were around for the very first televisions.

I recall my grandfather had this beast of a set that was in a wooden console. Couldn't give it away when he passed. LOL


----------



## Chet (Apr 6, 2021)

In 1952 we did not have TV. I remember a bunch of us kids looking at one in a store window playing. I remember this because my mother was in the hospital having my brother at the time.

It wasn't long after that we got Crosley. Programming didn't start until about 5 PM with local news. Otherwise there was just a test pattern. Shows were Omnibus, westerns and movies from the 1940s.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 6, 2021)

SetWave said:


> We got our fist tv shortly after coming back from Guam when I was a little guy. I remember watching Howdy Doody with my grandfather.


My cousin lived in Guam... did you know her ?


----------



## SetWave (Apr 6, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> My cousin lived in Guam... did you know her ?


Sure . . .


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 6, 2021)

So how much of the innovation in TV viewing is worth the current prices of sets? If you are buying one tomorrow it is out of date.


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Apr 7, 2021)

our first TV which we bought in December, 1955 was similar to this:










We used an old rabbit ear antenna to boast the signal.


----------



## Jeweltea (Apr 7, 2021)

I dont know what it looked like but I remember my mom telling us that my dad bought a TV in the 50's before there was anything to watch on it in their little town. I wasn't born yet but my dad was a geek and always liked gadgets so it wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 8, 2021)

I remember we had an indoor aerial on top of the TV, and my father having to hold it up or hang it up in some odd places just to get a clear picture ...


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 8, 2021)

Llynn said:


> What I remember wasn't so much the actual tv but rather the delivery. I think it was 1953 when a big truck pulled up in the driveway with two men and our black tin box RCA 21 inch TV.  They had driven for over an hour to get to our house in the first place. These men assembled the antenna and spent hours moving it all around the yard to get the best picture. Then they drilled a hole in the wall and installed the twinlead wire. Finally they carried the TV (it was heavy) into the house and set it up.
> 
> All of this must have taken the better part of five hours to accomplish. *Today you can't even get someone to carry your new TV out to your car.*


..ain't that the truth..


----------



## Fyrefox (Apr 9, 2021)

The first TV I experienced at my parent's house was a 1940's B&W floor console model housed in a hardwood cabinet that even had rarely used doors on it that could be closed around the screen small by today's standards.  Running on vacuum tubes, you had to let the set "warm up" before it would several minutes later actually kick on.  The TV repair man was a regular fixture at the house to replace those tubes, and if he couldn't service it at home, he'd have to gut the set and take the inner works "into the shop," which (horrors!) meant no TV for up to a week!


----------



## Furryanimal (Apr 9, 2021)

I remember out first colour TV set.The tv repair man was almost one of the family.Rediffusion.
Remember them?


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 23, 2021)

I must have been very young when we got our first tv because I don't remember being without one. My Dad became so obsessed with TVs that eventually we had one in every room of the house. He even bought one that came on a pole and he installed it in the bathroom of all places. Why the bathroom still confuses me.


----------



## squatting dog (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 24, 2021)

oldiebutgoody said:


> our first TV which we bought in December, 1955 was similar to this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those folks should have bought a broom before a TV


----------



## squatting dog (Apr 28, 2021)

Got one of those so called "smart TV's".  (sigh) Not sure we've advanced any.  Give me an old fashioned Hi-Fi anytime


----------



## cdestroyer (Apr 28, 2021)

our first tv was the size of a buick and only got b&w. one station to watch, howdydoody, captain kangaroo, cisco kid, and flash gordon..


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 28, 2021)

cdestroyer said:


> our first tv was the size of a buick and only got b&w. one station to watch, howdydoody, captain kangaroo, cisco kid, and flash gordon..



Had one of those in 1949 .... wrestling seemed to be dominant back then ..lol



I really love the new TVs ...  the ones  they make for power outages during storms.   

I have this 14"  battery powered one below.   It has the best picture and sound quality!   I was amazed when I got it.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 28, 2021)

I have my gigantic "smart" flat screen sitting atop an old Zenith console which weighs a ton. My son was going to take it but after filling the back of the truck with drums, guitars and amps there was no room. So, both will be left behind upon commencement of the great escape.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 28, 2021)

"I watched that rotten box until my head began to hurt." -- Zappa


----------



## Jeweltea (Apr 28, 2021)

squatting dog said:


> Got one of those so called "smart TV's".  (sigh) Not sure we've advanced any.  Give me an old fashioned Hi-Fi anytime
> 
> View attachment 162222


Wow, I love the look of this.


----------



## cdestroyer (Apr 28, 2021)

bonnie said wrestling seemed to be dominant back then... you would find grandma sitting knitting and watching wrestling and grandpa sitting and snoozing!!


----------



## Jeweltea (Apr 28, 2021)

cdestroyer said:


> bonnie said wrestling seemed to be dominant back then... you would find grandma sitting knitting and watching wrestling and grandpa sitting and snoozing!!


My mom and older sister loved wrestling back then.


----------

